

Ashton Kutcher, Dwolla confirm star’s involvement in Series B round - lysol
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2012/04/ashton-kutcher-dwolla-confirm-star-s-involvement-in-series-b-round

======
dwrowe
Another link:
[http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/index.php/2012/04/10/...](http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/index.php/2012/04/10/ashton-
kutcher-dwolla-investment/)

